# Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln



## Carsten_ (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

als Anfänger würde ich gerne das Brandungsangeln testen. |rolleyes
Zur Verfügung stehen mir 2 Ruten (3m und 3,3m) beide um die 100g Wurfgewicht, eine eher mittel, die andere eher hart.
Schnurstärken stehen in 0,30mm und 0,35mm mono zur Verfügung.
Da ich dieses Jahr schon genug Geld für Angelausrüstung ausgeben habe kommen neue Ruten für diesen vorerst einmaligen Ausflug zum Brandungsangeln erstmal nicht infrage.

Meine Frage ist nun, was sind die typischen Anfängerfehler die ich vermeiden sollte?
Dinge die so banal sind dass man sie in den ganzen Erfahrungsberichten schon nicht mehr liest #c
 Erfahrung in Süßwasser Spinnen, Feedern und Posenangeln vorhanden, Fische habe ich auch schon gefangen.

Vorfach mit Blei (in meinem Fall wohl bescheidene 80-100g) anknoten, Würmer anködern (mit diesem Weitwerfschutz zum einhaken?) und dann möglichst weit raus damit? (Hinter die ersten brechenden Wellen?)
Glöckchen an die Spitze und ab in die Strandmuschel und die Sonne genießen bis die Spitze zittert? Sprich wie beim Grundangeln / Feedern? |kopfkrat

Mein Ziel ist es nicht als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen und nach Möglichkeit was fürs Grillen am Zeltplatz zu fangen, alle 30 Minuten einen Kapitalen Fisch zu landen überlasse ich erstmal den Profis :g


Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Carsten_ (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

PS: bei den Ködern will ich mich an den Empfehlungen des örtlichen Angelladens und des Vorkommens vor Ort orientieren


----------



## Windelwilli (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Sieh zu, das Du irgendwo an tiefes Wasser kommst, bzw. auf eine Seebrücke. Das sollte deine Chancen enorm steigern.
Und dann die Abend/Nachtstunden nutzen.
Auch kann ich dir Auftriebsperlen für die Mundschnur an's Herz legen. Du fütterst um diese Jahreszeit sonst nur die Krabben.
Ansonsten ist das genau so, wie du beschrieben hast. Die Ruten mit karacho raus, möglichst senkrecht stellen, Schnur auf Spannung und dann auf's Zittern/Wackeln der Rutenspitze warten.


----------



## Baum1309 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

1. Wo willst du angeln? Ostsee Nordsee...
2. Zu welcher jahreszeit?
3. Auf die Glöckchen kannst bei Wind verzichten. Die machen dich und andere Angler nur wuschig
4. Richtig spaß macht das brandungsangeln im herbst qb 4 bft. Ich weiß nicht ob deine Muschel das ab kann


----------



## Surf (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Ganz allgemein:
-immer Fingerschutz am Start haben
-lieber ne Köder-/ Wurmnadel mehr mitnehmen zum Strand
-Tesa für Knicklicht
-Finger weg von Billigrutenhalter
Ansonsten wäre gut zu wissen wo es hingehen soll


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> und dann möglichst weit raus damit? (Hinter die ersten brechenden Wellen?)
> Glöckchen an die Spitze und ab in die Strandmuschel und die Sonne genießen bis die Spitze zittert?



Strandmuschel + Sonne genießen klingt ja erstmal nach Brandeln am Tag im Sommer, bei schönem Wetter.
An so einem Tag hat man ja nicht 'zwingend' brechende Wellen, zur Orientierung.
Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, wirst Du ohne Auftriebsperlen schon mal gar nicht in der Strandmuschel auf das Zittern der Spitzen warten müssen, weil die von den Krabben permanent zittern werden.
Und beim Werfen ist auf der einen Seite 'distance matters', aber Du solltest auch versuchen den Bodenverlauf zu verstehen. Es kann sein, daß Du die letzten 10 Meter auch noch mit einem Gewaltwurf rauskitzelst...., aber dann genau hinter der z.B. 1.ten Rinne auf 'ner Sandbank Deinen Köder ablegst.
Da Du nicht schreibst wann + wohin, mal ein Tipp 'ins Blaue' von mir :
Ich bin auch bestimmt kein 'Hardcore-Brandungsangler', aber wenn ich im Sommerurlaub an der Ostsee mal ein bißchen Wattis gebadet habe, bin ich beim Baden ins Wasser marschiert und habe die Angelschnur ( ohne Haken etc. ) mitgenommen. Hilfreich ist hierbei, wenn jemand am Strand die Angel hält. Oft hat man an der Ostsee z.B. eine erste Rinne, danach eine Sandbank und dann eine 2.te Rinne oder tieferes Wasser insgesamt. Und je nachdem, wie weit ich mit meiner Montage werfen konnte, habe ich dann ( a la feedern ) die Schnur eingeclippt, so daß ich abends/nachts sicher war, auch die Rinnen zu treffen.
Man hat am Strand tagsüber zwar die Neugierigen und Lacher auf seiner Seite, wenn man das einmal einpendelt, aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## hydrophil (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

lies den strand ... 

such also strukturen, wie baenke, rinnen oae und biete den koeder  so an, dass ziehende fische ihn finden.

platte faengst du ggfs in knoecheltiefem wasser vor deinen fuessen, du musst also nicht zwigend bis zum horizont werfen.

ich nehme an, dass du nach NL faehrst?
dort solltest du jetzt den einen oder anderen wolfsbarsch fangen koennen, sofern rob staigis und der zeebaarshunter noch welche uebrige gelassen haben. du findest diese fische an strukturen aehnlich denen, an denen du flussbarsche finden wuerdest.

biete grosse koeder an (buendel seeringler, ggfs cocktails verschiedener koeder oder nen jack russel terrier), dann klappt das schon.


----------



## Wegberger (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Hallo,

nimm lieber eine Rute mit Ü4,00 Meter.

Ich habe dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal die Nordsee-Brandung probiert..... und einfach eine einfache 4.20 Kombo vor Ort gekauft.

3.30 Meter wäre ich (beim Strandangeln) nicht glücklich geworden. Bei einer Mole eher egal.

Ansonsten schaue mal bei den Einheimischen rum und halte Smalltalk.

PS: Wenn du an einem Strand bist, der wenig Strecke zwischen Ebbe & Flut hat ..... bist du oft am versetzen um die optimale Schnurhöhe über der Brandung sicher zu stellen. Strandmuschel und relaxen -> vergiss es


----------



## Norbi (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> als Anfänger würde ich gerne das Brandungsangeln testen. |rolleyes
> Zur Verfügung stehen mir 2 Ruten (3m und 3,3m) beide um die 100g Wurfgewicht, eine eher mittel, die andere eher hart.
> ...



Bei Deiner Art Brandungsangeln zu machen fällt mir auf.......Du solltes Sonnenöl mit hohem Lichtschutzfaktor mitnehmen.:m


----------



## doc040 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Moin,moin,im Sommer am helllichten Tage mit Badegäste ist als Köder ein hunderter für ne badenixe das ideale! Ansonsten kannst du Fische Richtung dunkel werden fangen. Diese werden aber mit den steigenden Temperaturen meistens immer kleiner. Aale sind möglich genau wie andere Fischarten,hängt halt auch vom kraut und den Krebsen ab. Ein 80 oder 100 Gramm Blei an einer 0,30 Schnur wird schön weit fliegen,meistens mit deinem Vorfach und ganz wenig Schnur,deswegen eine schlagschnur vorweg! Da wo bewacht er Badebetrieb herrscht, wird das angeln nicht gerne,bzw. gar nicht geduldet! Vorher erkundigen. Im Herbst Brandungsangeln ausprobieren ist besser,Frühjahr auch.  Auf gross und Kleinschreibung wird verzichtet! MFG doc


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Für mich hat das genannte Gerät mit Brandungsangeln keinerlei Verbindung.
 Ich würde mit der 3,30er, 2-Hakensystem und einem Rollblei am Ende den ufernahen Bereich auf Platte abklopfen.:m


----------



## Carsten_ (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Hallo zusammen,
danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. 



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Auch kann ich dir Auftriebsperlen für die Mundschnur an's Herz legen. Du fütterst um diese Jahreszeit sonst nur die Krabben.


#6




Baum1309 schrieb:


> 1. Wo willst du angeln? Ostsee Nordsee...
> 2. Zu welcher jahreszeit?
> 3. Auf die Glöckchen kannst bei Wind verzichten. Die machen dich und andere Angler nur wuschig


1. Sorry vergessen: *Niederländische Westküste* komplett flexibel, Camping, nichts gebucht. Sollte auch für Kind, Frau und Hund taugen, kein reiner Angelurlaub.
2. diese Woche 
3. Stimmt, ist (meistens) kein Ententeich, da kommt´s Glöckchen nicht mehr zur Ruhe |thinkerg:




Surf schrieb:


> -immer Fingerschutz am Start haben
> -Tesa für Knicklicht


-Fingerschutz auf den Finger der die Schnur hält richtig? Dickes Pflaster reicht?
-Jo, Tesa... immer gut! #6




HeinBlöd schrieb:


> ...bin ich beim Baden ins Wasser marschiert und habe die Angelschnur ( ohne Haken etc. ) mitgenommen...dann ( a la Feedern ) die Schnur eingeclippt...


Einfach aber natürlich sehr effektiv #6




hydrophil schrieb:


> biete grosse koeder an (buendel seeringler, ggfs cocktails verschiedener koeder oder nen _jack russel terrier_)


|supergri



Norbi schrieb:


> Bei Deiner Art Brandungsangeln zu machen fällt mir auf.......Du solltes Sonnenöl mit hohem Lichtschutzfaktor mitnehmen.:m


Du hast Recht :q
Kaum auszudenken was passiert wäre, hätte ich das vergessen #6




doc040 schrieb:


> ...im Sommer am helllichten Tage mit Badegäste ist als Köder ein hunderter für ne badenixe das ideale! Ansonsten kannst du Fische Richtung dunkel werden fangen...
> Ein 80 oder 100 Gramm Blei an einer 0,30 Schnur wird schön weit fliegen,meistens mit deinem Vorfach und ganz wenig Schnur,deswegen eine schlagschnur vorweg!...


Okay ich lese schon, tagsüber (hoffentlich) sonnenbaden und Abends dann die Angel wässern #6
Schlagschnur: check! #6


Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Falls jemanden noch etwas Kriegsentscheidenes  einfällt: her damit!

Hat wer Tipps zum Köder selber suchen? Haben zusammen jede Menge Zeit dafür und ich muss die nicht _unbedingt _für teuer Geld im Laden kaufen.


Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Skott (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Hallo Carsten,

als Örtlichkeit für's Brandungsfischen kann ich die

Spitze der Halbinsel Walcheren (Zealand) empfehlen,

dort die Bereiche von Zoutelande über Westkapelle bis

Domburg.

Westkapelle nördlich vom Panzer geht auch tagsüber, da dort nicht gebadet wird!

Ansonsten nachts angeln...

Wümer kannst du selber buddeln oder in Zoutelande im
Angel- und Souveniershop kaufen.

Petri und viel Spass

Wolfgang

(Berichte mal, wenn du zurück bist!)


----------



## Carsten_ (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Hallo Skot,
 mit Walcheren habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt...
 ...wenigstens für die Hälfte der zwei Wochen.

 Danke für den Tipp.
 Ich werde selbstverständlich berichten


----------



## hydrophil (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

zum koedersuchen / buddeln / whatever brauchst du uebrigens zwingend den zeevispas .... und selbst dann darfst du nur in bestimmten ecken suchen ...

vgl:
http://www.sportvisserijzwn.nl/zout/pierenspitten.html

ich wuerde da von experimenten absehen, denn in NL gibbet, was kontrollen am wasser angeht, eine sehr gut funktionierende executive, die sich nicht lange bitten laesst.

tagsueber angelst du wolfsbarsche, nachts mit feinem geschirr seezungen


----------



## Carsten_ (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Hallo hydrophil,

wir haben alle einen Vispass, die sind in NL ja so günstig da stellte sich mir nicht die Frage nach Schwarzangeln. Habe auch noch keine Fischereischein für D, im Herbst dann wohl die Prüfung.

War jetzt hier im günstigen Angelladen schon mal einkaufen:

-Brandungsrute 4,20m bis 200g (ich weiß ich habe gesagt ich kaufe nicht noch eine :q)
-2x Meeresgrundblei 150g
-Krallenblei 100g
-"Schlagschnur" 0,60mm bis glaube 20kg
-Karabiner und Wirbel um 20Kg
 -Wurmhaken in 3 verschiedene Größen

Ich denke das sollte alles so zusammenpassen oder? ;+

Angesichts des Wetters überlege ich im Übrigen doch nach Italien, südlich von Venedig zu fahren. |rolleyes
Ich nehme an im Großen und im Ganzen kann ich das alles darauf ummünzen?

Danke euch

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Ra.T (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Hallo Carsten,
stimmt, die Wetteraussichten für NL sehen echt gruselig aus, da wirst du in Italien wohl mehr freude haben.... .

An der Küste werden eh kaum Fische sein, da das Wetter und Wasser viel zu warm wird.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## hydrophil (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

und ausserdem sind in NL heel te veel duitsers op't strand ...


----------



## Andal (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Angesichts des Wetters überlege ich im Übrigen doch nach *Italien, südlich von Venedig zu fahren. *|rolleyes
> Ich nehme an im Großen und im Ganzen kann ich das alles darauf ummünzen?



Dann nimm dir aber wenigstens kleine Haken und dünnere Vorfächer mit. Mit deinem Zeug stehst du da ziemlich overdressed am Sandstrand herum!


----------



## Krallblei (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Ich kann dir für die Brandungsangelei noch was empfehlen. Besorg dir Anti-Tangle-Booms oder wie die Dinger heissen.

Ruhig die ganz großen. Ich hatte im Mai bei aberdutzenden Würfen in Spanien nicht ein verheedertes Vorfach. Nicht ein einziges.. ohne die Dinger war jedes zweites Vorfach ums Blei gewickelt. Super Dinger:m

Gruss und Petri


----------



## Carsten_ (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Okay wird beherzigt 

Danke für die Tipps, werde berichten |wavey:


----------



## Krallblei (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Inschallala (So Gott will)|supergri


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Perti,und schon was gefangen?.
Fahre mit meinen sohn Montag naehe domburg mal bischen die buhnen abspinnen.(.bzw mache dies zum ersten mal).
Ggfs nehme ich meine 2 3.90m karpfenruten/Rollen mit 35er schnur,
mal mit dem am strand auf seebarsch versuchen.

Gruss


----------



## Carsten_ (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Petri,
sind nun in Rosaline Mare, Italien gelandet.
Leider sieht es bisher mau aus, ich empfinde die Vorfächer mit Clip, zwei haken, perlen usw als recht kompliziert. Von null anfangen und die Hälfte der Zeit basteln.
Nachts angeln ist wegen der hiesigen Mücken plage unmöglich, sobald die Sonne weg ist sollte man möglichst viel Distanz zwischen sich und dem nächsten Gewässer / Wald bringen um mit Autan eine Chance zu haben. 
Heute haben meine Freundin und ich nach drei Tagen tüfteln an der Mole zwei kleine 30cm Fische raus geholt. 
Silber ,platter Kopf, weißer Bauch .Tritt in schwärmen auf ,suche noch was es ist.  Gebissen hat er auf Bienenmade hinter einem Spirolino.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Rosi (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Hoffentlich liest hier keiner der in der Ostsee mal brandeln möchte. Bei glatter See reicht eine Aalrute mit 50g Wg. um z.B. Flundern zu fangen Wie lang ist eine Aalrute? Glaub 2.70m ungefähr. Sind die Wellen 1m hoch, dann bleiben auch 200g Blei nicht liegen. Die Bedingungen können so unterschiedlich sein, daß man kein Patentrezept für Gerödel aufstellen sollte. Die Annahme viel Brandung = viel Fisch oder umgekehrt stimmt nicht. 
Und im Mittelmeer ist es wieder ganz anders, mehr Unterströmung und völlig andere Arten. Folglich auch andere Paternoster/Montagen und Köder. Erfolge sammelt man in der Praxis, nicht im Internet oder durch sehr konkrete Fragen ala: welches Gerät benötige ich bei 3bft aus West vom Strand aus?


----------



## Carsten_ (5. August 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Also rückblickend blieb es am Meer bei den beiden kleinen Fischen, mit Brandungsrute Würmer am Brandungsvorfach weit raus brachte absolut gar nichts... #c
...bei Null angefangen war aber auch wieder viel Unsicherheit da, alles richtig montiert? Würmer korrekt dran usw...#c#c

Beim spinnen mit Kunstködern ging von der Mole aus absolut gar nichts, kleine Fische waren an manchen Tagen um die hundert Stück in direkter Umgebung unterwegs, aber der Haken blieb leer. |kopfkrat
 Ein Ukrainer vor Ort meinte er würde dort regelmäßig wenn nicht fast immer Hornhechte fangen, leider blieb er die 3 Tage die wir gemeinsam angelten auch Schneider. Morgens hätte er 4 Stück gefangen, ich war jedoch nur abends dort. |rolleyes

Ich habe es auch mit Posenangeln probiert, mal mit einer 25g Pose angefangen weil der mäßige Wellengang die Größe mindestens erforderte, die trieb aber extrem schnell ab und blieb letztendlich dann auch leer. 

Im Campingladen vor Ort mit Angelabteilung meinte der Verkäufer das er gelegentlich auch angelt, aber nicht bei den heißen Temperaturen (35°+), da würden die Fische sich zurückziehen in viel tiefere Gewässer (Flach ablaufende Strände).

Beim Angeln auf Plattfische hatte ich in der Art Pech das Nachtangeln wegen der erwähnte Mückenplage echt unmöglich war (auch mit Autan) und die beiden Morgende die ich es früh raus geschafft hatte sehr viel Wind und Wellengang herschte. Einmal ausgeworfen hatte ich trotzdem und dann so wenig Gefühl für die Montage dass ich wieder zum Campingplatz zurück bin... Für andere Zeiten herschte doch zuviel Badebetrieb.

...also haben wir die Sachen für Süßwasserfischen ins Auto geschmissen sind kurz Mais und Co kaufen gegangen und sind etwas umhergefahren. Promt haben wir einen schönen kleinen Teich gefunden an dem wir in zwei Tagen unzählige Aalande fangen konnten. Eine kleine Wasserschlange und einige Schildkröten waren auch an unserem Tun interessiert, ließen aber zum Glück die Köder in Ruhe.

So also mein Fazit zum Meeresangeln im Italienurlaub... eher durchwachsen, hat aber größtenteils trotzdem spaß gemacht. Die Süßwassertage haben das Ruder noch rumgerissen |rolleyes

Angeln sei in Italien laut Ladenbesitzer in Süßwasser und Meeresufer bis 300m Lizenzpflichtig, da diese für 3 Monate lediglich 13,80€ oder so etwas kostete habe ich das auch gar nicht hinterfragt, die Aussagen dazu im Internet sind ja eh sehr spärlich.

Petri Heil
Carsten


----------



## Keyless (5. August 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Naja hast ja hoffentlich einen schönen Urlaub gehabt. Nur mal so anbei, sobald du mit Autan anfängst , kannst du auch gleich einpacken. Davon was an den Köder(was sich ja nicht wirklich vermeiden lässt) und die Fische sind weg.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## doc040 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Moin,moin,ja so ist das halt mit badewetter und keine,oder kleine Fische fangen. Da wo es schnell tief wird,da wird man in der Regel auch fische fangen, Sprungschicht,Sauerstoff,Strömung,Nahrung,das sind die Fakten. Wenn die Brandung rollt,wird Nahrung freigespüllt,Sauerstoff,kommt hinzu,man erkennt die tieferen Abschnitte,kaltes und warmes Wasser wird ausgetauscht, Vorsicht im Winter! Und wie es so immer ist,Zweifel fängt in den seltensten Fällen. Besser ist es mit jemanden los der sich auskennt, zu Zeiten los wenn es keinen Badebetrieb gibt und dann sollte es auch klappen. MFG doc


----------



## Apfelbaum01 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Also ich fahre nächste Woche nach Sylt. Dann kann ich euch von dort berichten...


----------



## Keyless (6. August 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Ich geh erst Ende  September Mitte Oktober wieder an den Strand(zum Angeln) . Macht im Moment zu der Jahreszeit nicht wirklich Sinn, aber verstehe wenn man im Urlaub mal da ist und halt probiert ob was geht. Nur nicht zu Enttäuscht sein wenn nichts gefangen wird, im Oktober wieder kommen und das läuft.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Apfelbaum01 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Ich angel eh nicht, um möglichst viele Fische zu fangen. Letztes mal fand ich es auf Sylt super, zwei Seehunde zu beobachten, die stundenlang in Strandnähe geschwommen sind... Wunderschöne Strandtage... Einfach in der Sonne brutzeln ist nicht meins.


----------



## Carsten_ (7. August 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Ja Seehunde konnten wir auch beobachten, letztlich war es schön nach 4h Brutzeln auch mal was aktiv zu tun.
 Für mich gehört es aber einfach dazu auch was zu fangen, daher das Fazit:

 Es hat Spaß gemacht, war aber nicht von Erfolg gekrönt und sehr viel schlauer bin ich daher auch nicht. #c

 Würde mich freuen wenn ihr nach eurem Brandungsangeln was zum Besten gebt, Ort, Zeit, Wetter, Methode... 
 Die Sachen kommen in den Keller und werden auf jeden Fall nochmal Salzwasser sehen #6


----------



## Apfelbaum01 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

Na klar will man auch was fangen. Das ist ja gar keine Frage. Aber ich freue mich über jeden Fisch, der mich zum Abendessen besucht und dabei sogar die Hauptrolle spielt. Ich knalle mir die Gefriertruhe nicht mit Fischen voll. Höchstens mal einige, wenn ein Familienessen ansteht :-D

Über unsere Fangerfolgen in der nächsten Woche werde ich natürlich berichten. Aber erwartet keine zu großen Fischmengen... Wir machen uns einfach eine schöne Zeit am Strand.


----------



## hans albers (8. August 2015)

*AW: Anfängerfehler Brandungsangeln*

moin

da würde ich auch nicht zuviel erwarten....
evlt. mal makrelen paternoster von der mole zupfen

brandungsangelzeit geht eher ab september/oktober wieder los.

schönen urlaub!


----------

